# Best way to store multiple bags in small storage spaces.



## iShoppaholic

Hi Guys,

Can all of you suggest ways to store bags which we have. Im sure we all have more than one atleast. 
Can you share, paste photos of how you've stored your bags?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, here's a great thread with tips: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/i-just-ordered-two-park-a-purse-organizers-784348.html


----------



## iShoppaholic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, here's a great thread with tips: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/i-just-ordered-two-park-a-purse-organizers-784348.html


Hi there, I really don't have space enough to put those big cardboard racks 
I will need some other solution. Like right now, I just hang them on hangers.


----------



## brainstorm

Do you have any spare drawer spaces? Or under bed space?


----------



## iShoppaholic

brainstorm said:


> Do you have any spare drawer spaces? Or under bed space?


Yeah, I do. But how to use them?


----------



## brainstorm

iShoppaholic said:


> Yeah, I do. But how to use them?



Oh, I wish I were hope so I could snap a pic, but with drawers, I just lay my bags on their backs and place them on top of one another. And with under-bed space, I have an under-bed wicker storage container with lid and just place my bags in there. These methods are best for bags that you feel comfortable with storing without stuffing.


----------



## iShoppaholic

brainstorm said:


> Oh, I wish I were hope so I could snap a pic, but with drawers, I just lay my bags on their backs and place them on top of one another. And with under-bed space, I have an under-bed wicker storage container with lid and just place my bags in there. These methods are best for bags that you feel comfortable with storing without stuffing.


Hmm, I do the same with one drawer in my dresser. I will try the "under the bed" technique.  I just hope they dont lose their shape while I keep them one over the other. 

Also, as we are chatting good , can you tell me a good way to take care of leather bags.  A DIY at home way.


----------



## tina2010

to properly store leather bags they should be stuffed and kept individually upright off the dusty dirty floor and not stacked. treat them like books and place them in shelves and preferably in dust bags.


----------



## Nico_79

I've been searching for a great way to store my collection as well, given I don't have a ton of room.  I saw one person use clear acrylic book ends to help keep her purses upright. Not sure if this is an option for you?


----------



## tina2010

the acrylic book ends is a great idea. i just store them in a small ikea book shelve in my closet upright on their own. the ones that don't stand up i lay flat with nothing next to or on top. the book ends will help maximize space.


----------



## MissMinchin

tina2010 said:


> the acrylic book ends is a great idea. i just store them in a small ikea book shelve in my closet upright on their own. the ones that don't stand up i lay flat with nothing next to or on top. the book ends will help maximize space.



I'll have to try this... Thanks!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I recently found a decorative cabinet and are storing my bags in it ..but my collection has grown so im looking for other ways to store.


----------



## cherrycookies

tina2010 said:


> to properly store leather bags they should be stuffed and kept individually upright off the dusty dirty floor and not stacked. *treat them like books and place them in shelves and preferably in dust bags*.



i do that too but only for expensive bags


----------



## iShoppaholic

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I recently found a decorative cabinet and are storing my bags in it ..but my collection has grown so im looking for other ways to store.


Wow! this is cool, I wish I had space enough for a closet. I live in an apartment.


----------



## Esquared72

I repurposed the armoire in our guest room to store my most loved and used bags and SLGs (my Reed Krakoff lives in the box on top). 

I recently sold/gifted/donated a lot of bags that I simply wasn't using, and the armoire was the perfect size to store the "survivors".


----------



## MAGJES

Here's how I store my Balenciaga Bags:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

iShoppaholic said:


> Wow! this is cool, I wish I had space enough for a closet. I live in an apartment.



Thanks. I live in a modest size apartment also ..so I try to use every nook and cranny to keep everything organized and stored.


----------



## Bitchface

I had a Louis Vuitton sales associate tell me years ago to never store your purses by hanging them by the straps/handles... keep them sitting upright and never lay them on their sides.


----------



## Kenzie54

I love looking at my bags...but I imagine they need to be kept in a cloth bag ..or does that really make any difference?


----------



## Kenzie54

*****face said:


> I had a Louis Vuitton sales associate tell me years ago to never store your purses by hanging them by the straps/handles... keep them sitting upright and never lay them on their sides.


Good to know.


----------



## Kenzie54

MAGJES said:


> Here's how I store my Balenciaga Bags:


I LOVE this.  But on their sides??


----------



## iShoppaholic

eehlers said:


> I repurposed the armoire in our guest room to store my most loved and used bags and SLGs (my Reed Krakoff lives in the box on top).
> 
> I recently sold/gifted/donated a lot of bags that I simply wasn't using, and the armoire was the perfect size to store the "survivors".


Wow! Nice thing to store them in their original bags.


----------



## Hatfield1313

I'm not home to take photos and post but you know those "cubicle" shelving units from Target? I have two of those, one on either side of my window in my room, and rather than filling them up with knick knacks and junk and causing clutter I use each cubby for a bag. However this has backfired because my LV Speedies were getting a little dusty so the other night I folded them the way they are folded when you purchase them and placed them back in their dust bags in a cubby in turn creating two open cubbies so I ended up reorganizing all my bags. Then on the other side of my room I have a handbag hanger I found on eBay that hangs on the wall which has 7 or so cloth hangers that snap up over the handbag handles and I have my hobos and slouchy bags hanging on that. I'll try and post photos later.

I have one of these in my closet as well for the bags I use less often: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Closet-Hang...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4845eeafdb


----------



## iShoppaholic

Hatfield1313 said:


> I'm not home to take photos and post but you know those "cubicle" shelving units from Target? I have two of those, one on either side of my window in my room, and rather than filling them up with knick knacks and junk and causing clutter I use each cubby for a bag. However this has backfired because my LV Speedies were getting a little dusty so the other night I folded them the way they are folded when you purchase them and placed them back in their dust bags in a cubby in turn creating two open cubbies so I ended up reorganizing all my bags. Then on the other side of my room I have a handbag hanger I found on eBay that hangs on the wall which has 7 or so cloth hangers that snap up over the handbag handles and I have my hobos and slouchy bags hanging on that. I'll try and post photos later.
> 
> I have one of these in my closet as well for the bags I use less often: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Closet-Hang...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4845eeafdb


The ebay stuff looks good.


----------



## Babyu

this was my husband's ideas. I need more room soon


----------



## Jasmine11

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I recently found a decorative cabinet and are storing my bags in it ..but my collection has grown so im looking for other ways to store.


better come with dust bags


----------



## chrispy_23

MAGJES said:


> Here's how I store my Balenciaga Bags:


WOW! Very nice!


----------



## Louise70290

Best ones are stuffed and on display on a shelf (not in dust bags).
Others on shelf or in deep draw stored right way up. Would never hang them by handles.


----------



## Carra07

When my purses are on the shelves, I don't keep them in dust bags because I have a lot and I just like to go up there and "skim" to see which one matches or which one I want to carry. You ladies have a solution for that? Is it horrible that I don't keep them in their dust bags?


----------



## gingerwong

I keep all mine in dust bags, problem is when looking for a purse, I can never find it as I ave to open the dust bag to see which on it is..as I have many LV's.  I store my bags in closets, on top of armoires, on top of a spare bed and a hope chest.  I need a bag closet so it is in one place and I need to view them for quick pick without opening the dust bag.


----------



## MyClosetIsFull

I was working on organizing my bags today.  I found an old, small, very lightweight shelving unit in a closet, and I turned it on its side to make three tall slots.  My biggest bags are in those slots with some smaller accessories tucked in, and then I have one of those collapsible fabric bins where I decided to store smaller bags and wallets.  

I really needed to get my bags where I can get to them more easily.  I find I end up not switching very frequently if it's a hassle to get to the bag I want.


----------



## RKDubs

I like everyone's ideas on how to store bags, my problem is I have a lot of big bags but my house is on the smaller side and I don't know if I have enough space for a cabinet dedicated to bags alone. I like the idea of displaying them though! Right now I have plastic pink shelving units, but I fear my bags are losing their shape inside them. I store each in a dust bag and shelve them that way -- I try to organize them by designer.. but I have so many bags (relatively speaking -- I have 29 after my recent purse purge) that I am cramped. My DH says this is why I should ban myself from more buying lol! I will keep checking this thread for all of your smart solutions! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

After I did some narrowing down to my collection I decided to go a little crazy with command hooks lol. I'm not afraid of hanging them. I figured this was one way to save shelf space and sort of display them at the same time.


----------



## Kim007

I love the idea of using an armoire for additional storage for my bags! I just purchased a beautiful fairly new piece from a local thrift store. My goal is to organize my bags, SMGs, etc... I'll share pics once done. Thanks for the inspiration fellow bag lovers!!


----------



## markus3614

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, here's a great thread with tips: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-...dered-two-park-a-purse-organizers-784348.html



Tanks a lot


----------



## salleo

Really like the armoire approach, but not sure we can justify that much space for bags - is it really the end of the world if they are stored on top of each other in their dust bags? Would even a little padding be better than none?


----------



## Barb M 950

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, here's a great thread with tips: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-...dered-two-park-a-purse-organizers-784348.html


 I think that's a great idea.


----------



## Barb M 950

Kim007 said:


> I love the idea of using an armoire for additional storage for my bags! I just purchased a beautiful fairly new piece from a local thrift store. My goal is to organize my bags, SMGs, etc... I'll share pics once done. Thanks for the inspiration fellow bag lovers!!


 That's great & you will be able to store a lot!


----------



## BlondieB2013

I have the same problem with storing my bags, I have some stored in my bedroom and some stored in the spare bedroom.


----------



## Nicelady

Bump...


----------



## slyyls

Kim007 said:


> I love the idea of using an armoire for additional storage for my bags! I just purchased a beautiful fairly new piece from a local thrift store. My goal is to organize my bags, SMGs, etc... I'll share pics once done. Thanks for the inspiration fellow bag lovers!!



Wow, great find!   Can't wait to see how you organize !


----------



## Vintageables

iShoppaholic said:


> Hi there, I really don't have space enough to put those big cardboard racks
> I will need some other solution. Like right now, I just hang them on hangers.


I don't think you should hang them from hangers.


----------



## thebabys2

Good Idea thanks


----------



## Vintageables

iShoppaholic said:


> Yeah, I do. But how to use them?


If you live in a pier-and-beam home, don't store your purses on the floor.  They will pick up moisture and turn mildewy, and in time will be ruined.


----------



## Vintageables

Kenzie54 said:


> I love looking at my bags...but I imagine they need to be kept in a cloth bag ..or does that really make any difference?


Ideally, the bags should be stuffed, put in a sleeper bag, and stored horizontally in a box.  This would minimize the stress on the handbag.  
If you store them on the shelf stuff the purse and use a sleeper bag to protect from dust.  Keep the bags away from heat and humidity.


----------



## ohmeohmybag

Great idea with the amore. No one uses good china anymore...why not use it for handbags?


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone used this? It looks good if you don't have too many bags.

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/accessoryStorage/handbags?productId=10005482&N=74227


----------



## lorihmatthews

I store my satchel-style and smaller bags in an armoire in my bedroom. My shoulder bags that have straps I hang up in a hall closet. I figure if I am not storing them with anything heavy inside the straps should hold up just fine.


----------



## stefinity

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I recently found a decorative cabinet and are storing my bags in it ..but my collection has grown so im looking for other ways to store.


i love your pretty cabinet!


----------



## Vintageables

iShoppaholic said:


> Yeah, I do. But how to use them?


If you live in an old pier-and-beam house do not store your handbags under your bed or on the floor of your closet.  You may get mold and mildew (yes, even when in a plastic box or perhaps especially when stored in plastic).  
Don't use plastic to store your leather.  Leather needs to breathe.


----------



## fuzzymummy

One way to protect purse straps if you have to hang them on a hook is to get some foam pipe covering from Home Depot.  It's a grayish black foam product that has a slit along the length to cover water pipes to stop sweating.  You can cut it down to fit your purse to stop shape memory from hanging on the hook.  

I live in an very old home which has very small closets. I installed a closet organizer from IKEA to organize linens, foldable clothes, etc. but it's also great for storing my bigger purses upright that I stuff with plastic shopping bags.


----------



## Starwind51

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Small-Kitchen-Microwave-Cart/3452834/product.html

I live in a small apartment.  One day I realized I needed, not just more bedroom furniture, but furniture that could be moved _easily _so the room could be cleaned - furniture on wheels.  It took me a few years, but I found this type of thing.  The store called it a microwave cart, but mine is twice as wide and configured differently.  My cart has 3 sections - the upper one has sliding mesh screens (like screen door or window screen material), and the middle and lower sections have doors that swing out, like the lower section on the one in the picture.  These cabinets are deep - almost 18 inches, and mine is about 33 inches wide.  Each section is almost 12 inches high.  I have two of these cabinets, I took over my husband's when he went on such an extended trip I thought he wasn't coming back to me (he did!).  I like the cabinets for clothes that get chunky in quantity, that is, stacks of folded jeans, stacks of folded sweaters, stacks of tees & tanks, and one day it occurred to me to put my purses in there.  I still have purses inside of purses, but most of the purses can be stored standing up, and some can be stored stacked like coffee table books.  If I got rid of my clothes all my purses could fit in these cabinets!  That's not going to happen, but one of these days I'm going to replace a chair I have in the bedroom with a yet-to-be-assembled storage bench I bought that has swing-out doors and some of my purses will go in there.  In addition to the actual storage space of these carts, the top is 18 x 33 inches, and has a railing around it, like the one in the picture.  This is valuable "furniture real estate" - excellent for dressing table kind of toiletries.  The cabinets are meant to be used in food-related parts of the house, for food-related items.  Mine are a pale green swirly pattern of wine bottles and glasses, but it's not so obvious that it doesn't look right for a bedroom.  Mine are made of the same materials as this one, and although you might expect the furniture to cave in with weight, these things have held up beautifully - I've had them for about 10 years.  I dust them with a feather duster or treated cloth, and if something (like hand lotion) spills, it wipes off very cleanly.  My wheels roll easily and lock.  Even if you can't find a wide cart cart like mine, the narrow ones have plenty of space, inside, and on top, and even if you don't have a lot of space in one location you might be able to put several around one room.  If you look around at other home-goods websites you might be able to find one with more enclosed space than the one in this picture.  And if not, your pretty purses will be on display!


----------



## love_rhino

Hey guys I need your opinion on bag storage...right now I just purchased the hang type bag organizer and would like to ask if its a good idea to hang my bags on it without any dustbags?


----------



## Elliespurse

^*love_rhino* - Hi and welcome! I've seen pics from Balenciaga stores with bags hanging without dustbags so I guess it's ok. Do you use the bags often or is it long term storage?


----------



## love_rhino

Hi Eli  Kinda long term...i got several bags and only use a couple of them alternately...some are still not yet use since the day i bought them...


----------



## BlueEyedPita91

I bought a small clothing rack and put each bag on a hanger and hung them up so they do not get smushed and on the bottome of the rack I store the odds and ends, works well. The wracks are only a few bucks each at walmart!


----------



## ngraceu

Ikea have these cheap single "lack shelves" I plan to stuff my bags and display them on there. They come in different colors. I think it's better than hanging them.


----------



## BrynnCapella

I always make sure to alternate the directions of the bags to give the most amount of space in my closet (because I always need more  ) and it won't crunch the bags' shape.


----------



## leatheraddict

I was googling for handbag maintenance and came acroos this thread by accident. Still, I'd like to contribute my 2 cents worth 
I keep ALL expensive bags stuffed and upright in their original dustbags and throw in a few satchets of silicon inside. If i could find a stiff paper bag big enough to fit, I put each bag inside so that the paper bag helps to hold it in shape. They either go on top of my closet or are hung on a standing hat organizer by the paper bag straps.

I tried using a hanging bag organizer previously but I noticed after a while the handles have a pointy angle so I stopped. 
For small and flat bags like evening purses and clutches I will also keep them in dustbags and place them inside bigger bags to save space


----------



## Fimpagebag

Here's one of my favorite tricks. Buy one of those under the bed storage bags (clear plastic top,breathable cloth sides, two zippers) from Walmarts' for $5. Then hang the bag over a wooden hanger, arrange the zippers so you have two independent purse "pockets." You can store your bags standing up,stuffed, and off the floor, but not hanging by their straps. Smaller bags can fit two in each side, while larger bags can be stored with their handles upright. (Sorry I can't provide pics, I'm soooo not tech savvy!   :shame:


----------



## DooneyNewbie

I think I'm going to need another way to store my bags as well, as my collection of Dooneys is growing lol.  Right now, I have them on the top rack in my closet.


----------



## chrstnjyc

great job!


----------



## chrstnjyc

Nice... i like that idea... thanks


----------



## Diamond88

I see a lot of people use those square box shelving units, I believe they are from ikea but other places like Walmart and Target also sell similar things ! MY dream would be to have the floor to ceiling one that takes up and entire wall ... but im not quite there yet with my collection. They do sell smaller versions great for leaving them in shape and on display, obviously away from sun light so they don't fade ! For now i have my few flattened in their dust bags in a drawer 

 wanted to add this link for great storage aids 
http://www.thisnext.com/browse/closet-aid/


----------



## Superpgal

Having lived in nyc shoebox apartments for over 15 years you become very savvy with storage space. I like the clear vinyl boxes that come in various sizes so I can put alike sizes in separate boxes and then it's easy to see what's inside. I put these boxes under the bed, on top of the armoire, basically anywhere I can find space.


----------



## rockstarmish

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I recently found a decorative cabinet and are storing my bags in it ..but my collection has grown so im looking for other ways to store.


This is sweet!


----------



## rockstarmish

eehlers said:


> I repurposed the armoire in our guest room to store my most loved and used bags and SLGs (my Reed Krakoff lives in the box on top).
> 
> I recently sold/gifted/donated a lot of bags that I simply wasn't using, and the armoire was the perfect size to store the "survivors".


Beautiful armoire!


----------

